

Ask HN:A Google presentation slides JS library? - BaconJuice

A couple of weeks back someone posted the google presentation slide js library. I tried googling it back it I can only find a basic which does not have the features that was shown in the demo link that was posted here. Features like code focus. Does anyone have the link for it? I would have saved the topic if I could, but Upvoting a story does not save a story for me sadly. I basically have to comment on every post that I like just so I can view my comment to check the story for a later time.
======
srkiranraj
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=seX7jYI96GE> I viewed this video last week
from HN. I guess this is what you are looking for.

